# A planer and bevelor



## Lildlege1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yayy finally received my bevelor and it makes my soap so pretty !!! A big difference .I love it!!!


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 7, 2014)

Pretty! Where did you get them?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 7, 2014)

Very pretty.  I have been beveling with a potatoe peeler for 3 years but recently ordered one and am waiting for it to be delivered.   I got mine from For Crafts Sake.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Shunt, I ordered mine from etsy and it came in today and it made a huge difference in the appearance in my soap thank God!!! Lol


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh and i only paid 25.00 for it and free shipping yayyy lol


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 9, 2014)

Do you have to shave off much to get a nice surface? Your finished bar looks great.


----------



## Be Love (Jan 11, 2014)

I replied to another post regarding planing/bevelling soaps and I love it. Mine doesn't take too much off each bar but if you clean up a whole batch the shavings start to add up. What does everyone do with all their shavings?


----------



## Saponista (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow that really makes a huge difference, is it easy to do? How long would it take to do a batch of say 10 bars?


----------



## yadonm (Jan 12, 2014)

I've ordered one and it should arrive tomorrow.  I can't wait.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 12, 2014)

I dint have to shave much off just a very little. It's very easy to do it took me maybe 5 to 10 minutes for about 8-10 bars . 
Thanks y'all . I love it !! It was a great investment , its worth the money because it does make a big difference on my soap.


----------



## yadonm (Jan 13, 2014)

It came today!!!  Now to bring my little grandkids down to the basement so we can play.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Be careful cause I sliced my finger wide open today.


----------



## Teri (Jan 13, 2014)

Yep- I call mine the paring knife- 1 dollar at the dollar store- works great! ok...I cant afford the beveler but my paring knife does work great! Just sayin.....


----------



## Lin (Jan 14, 2014)

I want so badly as well! But its gonna be a loooong time until I can afford one. Hell, I still need my own scale and stick blender!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 14, 2014)

Mine is only a beveler which is fantastic for my purposes as I don't need to plane them.  I love mine, no blade but a wire that bevels like a dream.  I did 300 bars in about an hour and a half.  I'm in heaven!


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 14, 2014)

Be Love said:


> I replied to another post regarding planing/bevelling soaps and I love it. Mine doesn't take too much off each bar but if you clean up a whole batch the shavings start to add up. What does everyone do with all their shavings?



Love my planer/beveler!  I got the one from Etsy also.  I'm saving all of my shreds in a bucket (we all have plenty of leftover empty buckets amirite) and when it's full I'm going to HP it and send the resulting bars to Clean the World.


----------



## tweetibyrd (Feb 13, 2014)

My husband made my planer from scrap wood in the garage and instructions he got off of net. There are videos on making them on you tube too.


----------



## Lin (Feb 13, 2014)

Oooh, do you have the instructions? My dad does some woodworking and I recently sent him photos of multi wire cutters and asked if he could try making one. He said he could, so now I'm trying to find plans for that... But a planer should be much easier! Durrr, can't believe I didn't think of that. And I have a cheese wire cutter now so I don't need a multicutter soon, while I could sure use a planer right away...


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 13, 2014)

I love the beveler but not the shaving.  I like my bars the size they are and if shave them it alters the weight enought to where I don't like it.   I just polish the ones that aren't so perfect and the rest after beveling the edges they are packaged.  Besides, I don't have time with the volume of soap I make to worry about shaving them.   I can bevel 100+ in less than 45 minutes.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 13, 2014)

"...What does everyone do with all their shavings?..."

I enjoy turning my shreds and shavings into confetti soap. See: https://www.google.com/search?q=confetti+soap  and  http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/soaprecipes/ss/confettishreds.htm


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 13, 2014)

Some of my shavings ended up in my rainbow curl autism soap.
I have done confetti also.. Just dry out the strips some and the chop up.

But I use potatoes peeler.. Works for me. Never figured I'd need a beveled but I only soften the edges. With the beveler do u do more? Not sure id want more off .. The peeler takes just the corner edges off.


----------



## tweetibyrd (Feb 17, 2014)

Lin said:


> Oooh, do you have the instructions? My dad does some woodworking and I recently sent him photos of multi wire cutters and asked if he could try making one. He said he could, so now I'm trying to find plans for that... But a planer should be much easier! Durrr, can't believe I didn't think of that. And I have a cheese wire cutter now so I don't need a multicutter soon, while I could sure use a planer right away...



sorry it  took so long, and for the quality of doc, I took pictures of my ebook for directions  . 

View attachment planer instructions.pdf


----------

